# Fracino Contempo Dual - blinking lights



## duelago (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello from Sweden,

I have a Fracino Contempo Dual that is connected with electricity (no gas at the moment) The setup was running perfect last year, but I have problems after the winter. The question is what is wrong. The machine heats up when I turn it on. Steam is working fine. Pressure according to the gauge is 9 bars. The water tap works. Water is hot.

The problem seems to be the external pump that draws water from my water tank or the Fiamma A20 water expansion tank accumulator. The pump is running and running for a long time and when it finally stops all the red lights on my Fracino panel starts blinking. I guess this is some kind of error message. After the error, no "brewing" buttons works until I turn the machine off and on again. When I try to make an espresso after I turn the machine on again, the flow of water thru the grouphead is really slow. Backflushing with a blind filter is also not very pressurized.

At least my setup still looks good. Picture from yesterday. We ended up drinking drip coffee 

Any ideas?

Best regards,

/David


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I suspect the feed pump that draws water from your external tank to supply the pump in the machine is faulty/supplying insufficent water I have assumed you don't use hard water, and maintain the machine properly..


----------



## duelago (Jun 22, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I suspect the feed pump that draws water from your external tank to supply the pump in the machine is faulty/supplying insufficent water I have assumed you don't use hard water, and maintain the machine properly..


 Thanks for the reply. Sounds reasonable. It would be nice if I can test this pump somehow before I order a new one. Any advice?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

duelago said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sounds reasonable. It would be nice if I can test this pump somehow before I order a new one. Any advice?


Can you plumb the machine to a mains water supply? If the machine works without the pump then the pump is at fault.


----------



## duelago (Jun 22, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Can you plumb the machine to a mains water supply? If the machine works without the pump then the pump is at fault.


 Good idea! I will see what I can do


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The machine has its own pump inside doesn't it. If so put tube from machine only in jug of water.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The high pressure pump from Fracino is separate to the machine in a dual fuel model. If this has happened after the winter, it may be that ice has damaged the impeller blades inside the pump - happened to me once! - If that is the case, you will need a new pump. Do you use just this pump or do you also run a flojet?


----------



## duelago (Jun 22, 2019)

Problem solved. The pump was ok, but my water filter was broken. Everything worked when I bypassed the filter. It's now replaced with a new one and the machine is up and running.

/David


----------

